# What should i do with Bucket



## rosa51 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi, i rescued a squab ferel, it is now about 25 days old may be older, all injuries have now healed just some feathers to grow back. 
he has been going in the garden when i am out there, but walks back into the house and back into his box. he has begun to fly little at a time, still squawks when he thinks i am going to feed him or if it wants attention.
There are not many pigeons around my home, what is the best action i could take i can give him a home, hope this makes sense.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I checked to see if you had any history posted on this baby, and you did....so since this is a wood pigeons it may requires a bit different handling when it comes to release. Our UK members will answer you in this regard.

Meanwhile here is a thread on releasing _*(soft release included)*_.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f23/to-release-or-not-to-release-10874.html


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

He sounds so cute , if you can give him a home ......that sounds like the best option to me .......I don't think I could ever give him up


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Rosa, not sure about woodie releases as normally with a soft release feral you have to acclimatise it to a flock.
I know the woodies round my area tend to be in pairs rather than hang around in the the normal feral quantities.
I know feefo suggested the sspca in Dunfermline & think you already got their response. When it comes to Pigeons/Doves/Woodpigeons they are not very helpful and I really dont know if they would re-introduce him to the wild or not.
Another alternative to try is Gorgie City Farm in Edinburgh. I know they used to rehab pigeons & woodies, but whether their funding still allows them that facility or not, I couldnt say. 
I do know they have regular flocks of normal ferals & woodies around their area, which they leave food out for, so may well be worth a try.
If you can give him a home, I'm sure he would welcome itas he already seems bonded to you.

Gorgie City Farm
51 Gorgie Road
Edinburgh EH11 2LA
0131 337 4202

Its about 200 yards from the Dalry Road end of Gorgie Road, on the Left hand side coming from Haymarket.


----------



## rosa51 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you for your responses, 
if i decide to let him live here in the Garden, coming and going as he pleases what do i need to provide.
1. House
2. supplementary feed
3. lice control
4. privileges 
5. how do i sex it 
When first rescued thought a woodie, but he is a feral 
Kim


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

If he is FERAL, not a Woodie....he is way too young to be allowed to roam free outside, Rosa.

They do not fledge until 6 weeks old, that'd be 42 days old...and even THEN, they follow their parents around for several weeks.

Please do NOT let her out free anymore. What you need to do is one of two things:

1) If you decide to keep her as a companion, you need to figure out some sort of indoor/outdoor loft or aviary living situation, or just let her live inside your place. Or maybe that farm Quazar mentions...

2) If you want to release, she must go through a *Soft Release* regimen, as Quazar noted. This isn't optional, it's mandatory if she is to be released. You can search it on this website or PM myself or Quazar.

Right now, from what you describe, you have a pretty dangerous situation. She/he is still too young to have the wits about him to make a go of it outside...but old ENOUGH to fly, even accidentally, up to a place where you cannot retrieve him/her. That would be a very bad situation...because if he goes up a tree or a roof and you cannot get him back, then he is likely a very easy target for a predator (of which he knows nothing about - not how to recognize one, nor evade one).

Now...people will say "there are no predators around here". Then...within a few weeks, they realize - there were...you just couldn't see them because you weren't looking for 'em.

It is a dangerous situation for *any* rescue who has not been re-acclimated to the Feral world...but particularly dangerous to one who is not yet an adult.


----------

